# wood question



## stircrazy (Jan 20, 2010)

Is there any fruit tree woods you should avoid?

I have a plum tree that might need to be removed so I am wondering if I should save it for smokin?  I also have a pear tree, two different types of Apple trees and a cherry tree that are going to need some limbing so I was planning on keep anything over 3" dia from them also.  

the next part is for anyone that has used Pear/plum how did you like them?

and would you notice a differance between different species of apple?  should I keep my deepanddelicious seperated from my Macintosh, and the same for my wildcherry and bin cherry wood?

Steve


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't think off hand of any fruit wood that you should avoid. If there, someone will chime in and let you know. 
As far as your Plum tree goes, yes, a good wood for smoking. A keeper for sure. I don't believe you would notice a difference at all in the varieties of apple wood. 
The Cherry, well I don't know about that one. 
Have you seen the list of woods that Dutch put out here? If not, check it out, pretty interesting. If you can't find it, let me know and I'll post a link for it.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 20, 2010)

Heres a good link to read

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50439

Different varieties of the same species are all pretty close to the same as I understand it


----------



## stircrazy (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link, good read, but they don't mention what plum is like.  

Steve


----------



## flash (Jan 21, 2010)

Plum shouldn't be any different from Peach, Pear, etc.


----------



## oneeye (Jan 21, 2010)

I have used plum in the past and it is great!  Hard to explain "what it is like," but rest assured you cannot go wrong.


----------



## stircrazy (Jan 21, 2010)

Great, thanks guys.  the hard part now is going to be deciding which wood to use now that I will have 8 different types, but this is a good problem I am thinking.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Steve


----------

